# zaino



## andyormerod (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi
I fancy trying some of the Zaino products particulaly the Z-2.
does anybody have any views on how good or not these products are?
also is it mail order only or are there any retailers in the midlands area?

thanks in advance for your replys


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

i have just bought some of their stuff

Z AIO cleaner polish sealer - not sure its any better than AG SRP but easy to apply one stage process
Z8 grand finale - excellent as detail spray between waxes
Z10 - leather conditioner very nice but not sure its any better than LL for the extra cost
Z16 tyre gloss - very good - bit runny when applying but gives a good long lasting shine

all from CYC online - excellent company to deal with

hope that helps


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I use the entire Zaino range, Z2 is a very good product- very good longevity, especially if layered when used with the ZFX Flash Cure additive.

Z-CS is also really good - just wipe on and leave, no buffing


----------

